# pics of 12 point archery at the ATA show



## 3darcher (Jan 12, 2006)

pics from the ata show


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 12, 2006)

more pics of the show...


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like ya'll had a ball.

I wish we'd had that good of a time! 

ML


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 13, 2006)

last pic is the best!

thanks for the photos


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 13, 2006)

You got to see tiffany lakowski?   

I'm so jealous.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 13, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> last pic is the best!
> 
> thanks for the photos


When I saw those hats I thought, man Jim would like one of those.  The booth was way too busy for me to try to snag one though...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 13, 2006)

I am going to say The one w/Tiffany was the best but 2nd would be the last one.
Thanks for sharing and again, Good speaking w/you guys!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 13, 2006)

Tiffany sure does take a nice pic. Waffle House hat, nice!


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 13, 2006)

if you want a waffle house hat, we have them for sale at 12 point. they're going fast, only a couple left!!!


Yeah, we love Tiffany and the way she flings em!!!


----------



## hunterb (Jan 13, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> You got to see tiffany lakowski?
> 
> Oh man.....my dream woman.....words cant describe.....lol


----------



## Al33 (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for putting up the pic's.

Jim, ya gotta get one of them hats.


----------



## parkerman (Jan 13, 2006)

I didn't see Tiffany Lakowski in any of the pictures....I did see Tiffany Lakoski though......


----------



## parkerman (Jan 13, 2006)

who's who in the first picture?


----------



## Duck (Jan 13, 2006)

I like that ther 1 with the female!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 13, 2006)

parkerman said:
			
		

> who's who in the first picture?


wendel witten far left not sure the second he works up there, steve pittman"the real hoyt man" butch parkman and not sure the names of the rest


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Nice pics Butch*

Good to see Mathews represented........Looks like a tough crowd of Hoyt boys you were with,but I'm sure you held your own


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jan 14, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> You got to see tiffany lakowski?
> 
> I'm so jealous.



Me too. I love you Tiffany!


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 14, 2006)

The first pic from L to R

Wendell Witten-hoyt, Matthew Sosby-hoyt, Steve Pittman-hoyt, Butch Parkman-mathews, Mike Carruth-hoyt, Nathan Gattis-mathews


mathewsman and hoytman, it was good seeing yall today. Hope the wind wasn't too rough on ya!!!! nothing like 40 mph winds and trying to hold on the 12 ring.  That new bow looked good in your hands today.


----------



## parkerman (Jan 14, 2006)

which one is you?


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm butch parkman the fourth over from the L.


----------



## TallCrow (Jan 15, 2006)

"12 point archery shop - Covington, GA"
Do you guys have a store in this area?


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 15, 2006)

CoonDawg,

yeah, the shop is located right next door to Piedmont Outdoors but owned by seperate owners from Piedmont. We carry Mathews, Hoyt, Pearson, and Bowtechs. We have an indoor range that can handle about 15 shooters at a time and an outdoor 3-d range as well. As a matter of fact, I just got home from cutting new lanes and rearranging the 3-d targets. 


12 point will service any bow. We specialize in hunting and tournament bow setups. 

Come on over and see us sometime.


----------



## TallCrow (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks 3D...I may need a little work on the ole Z-Max before next fall and will check you guys out.


----------

